# Pets should sleep outside?



## Nebulous (Dec 21, 2022)

Which pets should sleep outside at night?

Which pets should stay inside at night?


----------



## lavalamp (Dec 22, 2022)

I think it depends on the weather and also the type of pet.

My family used to have a cat, she was allowed out at night. My parents now have another cat, but she stays in all the time (night and day). It would be difficult for her to go out as she's always been an indoor cat and they live near a busy road.


----------

